# Bitter-sweet



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I ordered a ring from James Avery a couple of weeks back that has the birthstone of Belle and General. It arrived today and is so beautiful. What's cool is that both Belle and Lauren were born in April then General and the pupsters are March. So everyone is represented.

My husband asked me, "What about me?" then I said, "Honey, you take all the representation on my left hand!" ; )

Still cry everyday. But Jax man makes sure that he is there to support me. And the gym is helping a lot too. Jolie is a character of her own. 

It will be a month next week for General. Man I miss him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. I thought getting Jordan would take some of the pain away from losing my girls. It hasn't but caring for her keeps me very distracted and it's nice to have a puppy to love again. It will soften, it just takes time.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am so sorry. I thought getting Jordan would take some of the pain away from losing my girls. It hasn't but caring for her keeps me very distracted and it's nice to have a puppy to love again. It will soften, it just takes time.


Yeah, it's nice having the babies. I never considered them replacements, but an add on to my eternal pack. Hugs back at you. I know it's been really hard for you too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

The ring sounds wonderful and how neat that your dogs and Lauren share the same birthday months!

Claire's Friend

I completely agree that getting another dog does not take the pain away, but keeps us distracted enough. As Nath said, they then become part of our eternal pack. That is beautiful!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

The ring is such a beautiful idea! I'm sorry you still cry every day, but believe me we sure do understand. It's so hard to go on with out them. So glad that you have Jax and Jolie to love on. Hugs to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The ring is a beautiful and wonderful idea. I don't know you how you did it...losing Belle and General so close together. New dogs are never a replacement for the ones lost...like you said, an add on to your eternal pack. We did the same when we lost Phoenix...we added Austin 2.5 weeks later (mostly for Reno's sake). 

Would love to see a picture of the ring.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I'd love to see a pic. What a beautiful idea!I'd like to have one with all my goldens birthstones.

A puppy keeps you occupied and brings joy but we all still have to walk the path of grief. I miss Selka every minute.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats very sweet i would love to see the ring?? hope the days get just alittle easier for you and your family


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you will post a photo of your ring. It sounds beautiful and it has so much meaning for you-- a perfect way to take your pups' memories with you always. 

It's been over a year since I ordered a special tile memorializing my two hemangio Bridge boys at their veterinary clinic. The clinic has a separate pet rescue and the tiles are a fundraiser for it. I was getting a little miffed it was taking so long to install and was happy to see it finally in place when we returned from Alaska last week to pick up Toby. I asked them to place it directly in front of the cage for the clinic bird because Barkley so enjoyed visiting with him during his hemangio appointments. With all the time that's passed I'm actually able to look at it and not start crying so perhaps it's good it took them so long to install.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, the new ones help, but not replace, each is special in their ways, then you have the heart dog, that is xtra special, i guess we are lucky to have known that love, experienced all they gave us, but so hard not having them here.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely thought and a special tribute


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

*See if this image works.*


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

NO that didn't work. See if this link works for you guys.

James Avery Craftsmen - Error Page Not Found


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Link for picture didn't work for me. What a neat idea. Maybe you could just take a picture of it on your finger and post that. Grief over our loved ones is so hard. No matter how long they have been gone, they are never forgotten. Puppies do keep you very active. They also help to make you smile more!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SandyK said:


> Link for picture didn't work for me. What a neat idea. Maybe you could just take a picture of it on your finger and post that. Grief over our loved ones is so hard. No matter how long they have been gone, they are never forgotten. Puppies do keep you very active. They also help to make you smile more!!


SandyK, the link doesn't work but below the error message is a link to the main website for James Avery.

Nat, this was such a wonderful idea to commerate your eternal pack! Hope you're doing ok. Not that any of us are ok?? I know General's 1 month will be coming soon. Incredibly hard to believe that we could last that long without their golden light. Hugs, Pam


----------

